# Noticias Revisitadas



## Agreste (4 Nov 2007 às 13:27)

Vou deixar-vos aqui algumas noticias revisitadas:


Gafanhotos africanos no algarve (eu lembro-me bem desta)

www.agroportal.pt/x/agronoticias/2004/12/01e.htm



Escaravelhos 

www.observatoriodoalgarve.com/cna/noticias_ver.asp?noticia=17247



Plano nacional de combate ao Nemátodo do Pinheiro 

ultimahora.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1307167&idCanal=57&showComment=1




E pra quem tiver mesmo mesmo muito interesse em saber como estão as coisas sobre a praga sazonal de gafanhotos em africa fica aqui o site da agência marroquina (em francês).

http://www.criquet-maroc.ma/situation_10_07.asp


----------



## Agreste (23 Jul 2017 às 23:32)

os links já estão todos desativados mas deixo aqui este.

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/praga-de-gafanhotos-vermelhos-invade-praias-de-sagres_n3114

A situação este ano pode potenciar o desenvolvimento de pragas de gafanhotos de grande escala em áfrica pois a zona de convergência intertropical está substancialmente mais a norte que o normal provocando chuvas em regiões desérticas da Argélia, Mauritania e norte do Mali.


----------

